# Price for 2012 TeRyx's...???



## Polaris425

Anyone priced a 2012 TeRyx lately?

I've been quoted $10,619 and $10,711 OTD for base model 2012.


----------



## lilbigtonka

that doesnt sound to shabby.....take 10500 and they will take it......i would however look real hard at other models if you plan to keep it for awhile spending that kinda money get what you want.....cause you dont wanna regret something later on.....


----------



## Polaris425

well, the LE just comes with a crappy top and painted plastics... nothing i care about, I do want a top, but not that one, and I can get a really nice one a lot cheaper than the markup to LE...

the sport, again, cool colors/graphics but, its just color... Better shocks but, agian, are better shocks and alm rims worth $2000? not when I can get even better looking rims for cheap. And from what I read those shocks arent that great anyway.


----------



## lilbigtonka

well in that case sounds like you know what to get.....and for that price i think i would get on it.... shoot i seen people pay more then that just for new brutes


----------



## Polaris425

I'm seeing some say they paid $9500 OTD. So I'm gonna walk in w/ an offer of $10 OTD & see what they say. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## adam6604

must be nice having all the cool toys that cheap! my 2012 brute 650 brand new was 10,500$! i talked him down to 10,000$.. can't get a SxS for under 15,000$ here.. canadian pricing sucks. haha


----------



## brutemike

A guy i work with just bought one otd for ten three best he could find.
commando tapatalk


----------



## lurk

I think i can get one for 10200 otd.


----------



## filthyredneck

Stepdad got a 11' Sport Limited Edition about a month ago with aluminum roof and half windshield for $10,9xx and some change out the door.....that was from Pasadena Kawasaki.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Mudforce

Up here I can get a new 11 sport for $10500


----------



## Coolwizard

10k might just get it ...depending on how bad they need to make a sale. I would go with the base model too and put my own goodies on it.


----------



## Polaris425

I think Im going to just offer $10 OTD and see what they say. There are enough dealers w/in an hours drive to bounce of one another...

"Well xxx will let me have it for $10,200... can you beat that?" lol


----------



## Coolwizard

Tell them that you "ARE going to buy one TODAY, whether you buy from them, is up to them"!


----------



## jctgumby

Good luck John. Good to see you gettin' back in the game!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I wanted to get into the can-am game but... I just cant see dropping that kind of doe on a commander... they are high. However an XMR aint much different than the Rex... lol ok ok... quit trying to change my mind again...


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I ride with a Rex and it does good, has a 3" lift and runs 30" zillas.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Well apparently the 2012 rex got the same upgrades the 2012 brute did, so that's why im looking into it instead of a left over 10 or 11.... gonna be a hoss I hope. Plus it's apparently hard to find '10s and '11s and even '12s here b/c I called 3 places and out of all 3, no one had anything other than '12 4 seaters, except 1 had a few '12 2 seaters left.


----------



## filthyredneck

I was under the impression that only the 2012 4 seaters got all the new goodies....can't remember who told me that, I was interested in one when I bought my gade, but just didn't think i'd be happy with a SXS

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## tmcgee09

I love my teryx we went riding this past weekend out at Red Creek off road i followed a couple brutes, a cat, an outlander and a Rzr XP900 on 30s with no problems at all im runnin a 2" lift and 29.5 skinnies and mine does great. I even got a pretty good water wheely goin for a about 100 yards


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## tmcgee09

Thanks it does good just need a good winch for when ya do stick lol im gonna go with the Viper Max 5000. But it does fine like i said i never had any trouble following those bikes none of which were stock


----------



## Polaris425

Filthy looks like youare right... doesnt look like the 2012-2 got the upgrades, just the 2012-4.... That sucks... why on earth would kawi do something stupid like that...

Oh well, I still want one. lol


----------



## filthyredneck

^WooHoo! Love it when I'm right....but sorry buddy, unfortunate that I was right this time lol. I asked the same question, its just plum retarded that they wouldn't put power steering and such in the 2up. I really like them though, regardless of what they dont have....just less things to go out and present problems down the road anyways.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bigblackbrute

love my 2010 le i bought as a left over. the pull out cup holders r nice on the le bt thats about it far as it being better than basic modle.

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## Polaris425

Well I can prolly home make me some cup holders lol


----------



## bigblackbrute

yeap. the le was only a few hundred more so i jus went ahead and gt it.

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## Polaris425

I found a metal low profile top I like. Just gotta find a good deal on one. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Coolwizard

Can you purchase the pull out cup holder from kawie and put it on the base model?


----------



## Polaris425

Probably. But I'd just make you're own


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## tmcgee09

Yea you can buy it but i thinks its around $100 from kawi so yeah i would make one if mine didnt have it lol they make a console that goes in front of the shifter all the way to the dash with storage and cup holders


----------



## Polaris425

Well he wouldnt budge past $10450 OTD.. I told him $10,000 OTD was my limit and that $9800 was really where I wanted to be. He said what they normally say "just cant sell them that cheap and stay in business." 

So I got up and said well if you change your mind and want to let it go for $10,000 I'll write you a check today. 

And turned to leave, and he let me walk out..

So, looks like I'll be.. hang on phone is ringing....

Seriously I was in the middle of typing and he called. New quote, $10,231.41 OTD is apparently the best they can do. "Meeting me in the middle."

Still going to call other dealers and get quotes.


----------



## Polaris425

Ok just found a 2011 Camo LE for $10,000 OTD..... so, I think I might go get it. I didnt really want camo but.... I'm pretty sure there's black under there if I get tired of it. And getting the LE for $300 cheaper than the local guy wants for a base model, isnt bad either.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I like the camo as long as you don't leave it outside it stays nice and pretty.....and I would jump on that to for 300 cheaper


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah $300 cheaper OTD plus windshield and top... So thats saving even more b/c I was going to have to buy both. I would have probably bought a better lookin top than that factory plastic crap but, better than nothing until I can afford to pick up a nice metal one.

Just wish the LE came with a winch. lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

True that lol so you think you gonna go get it for real if so you be back to wrenching and having fun like the rest of us lol


----------



## Polaris425

haha yeah hopefully by the weekend. Gonna try to keep this one out of the DEEP mud for a while anyway. But, we'll see how that goes... haha!


----------



## lilbigtonka

I said the same thing about my brute....it isn't gonna be like my old arctic cat and I think now it is worst.....I only take it out the garage and straight into a hole or creek


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I said the same thing about the Rzr Jon. Be the wife's ride and a place for my cooler, well the first time I took it out I was gentle with it, well the last time the wife and her friend were in it on our ride, she pulled up beside me and asked how
DEEP can she go. I told her no deeper than the snorkels on it which are head level to her. She then looked at her friend and said oh we'll, if I break he'll fix it. And she went through everything that the other sxs's did. She said I was too crazy to follow!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## walker

i like camo .. all plastic looks good when its new .. but after a few rides they all get scratchs .. on the downside jon do you know what you have to take out of that thing to get to the clutch ??


----------



## Polaris425

Gas Tank


----------



## redneckrancher420

Ha and i thought i was the only one that said that they were gonna keep thier bikes outa the mud for awhile. 1 1/2 months after purchase every warrenty i had is now null and void


----------



## filthyredneck

Its actually not that bad of a job, I've helped my stepdad twice, and helped some random guys at Crosby once. Just as long as you have the tools to do it then it aint no worse than pulling the plastics off the brute.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

Cool. What tools are needed?

Is my primary puller from the brute going to work? Hope so.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

It's too short Jon, but we've used mine on my buddy's teryx. Just put a short extension in there first and will work


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Ah. well I might as well just sell mine and get the right one if.... haha ok when, I order new clutch springs.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Polaris425 said:


> Ok just found a 2011 Camo LE for $10,000 OTD..... so, I think I might go get it. I didnt really want camo but.... I'm pretty sure there's black under there if I get tired of it. And getting the LE for $300 cheaper than the local guy wants for a base model, isnt bad either.


Go for it man! Sounds like a sweet deal.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

